# dragons in 40k?



## Moonshield (Jun 2, 2008)

Just got done reading Hammer of Daemons, and the ruler of that world was a black dragon (Ebondrake if I recall correctly).
I haven't seen any information on dragons in 40k, has anyone else? Did they used to have some involvement? 
Just info to pass the time, really.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Quite a few worlds in the 40k universe have large reptillian critters, and some IG Rough-riders mount giant lizards... So I imagine there COULD be giant FLYING lizards on several worlds.

And should I even MENTION the Void Dragon? Or the metal "Wyrm" that the primarch Ferus Manus apparently slew? :wink:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Or even Salamanders?

While not the flying kind of dragons, there are the Fire Drakes, the largest and most temperamental of their kind. In addition, so fierce are they that they must a recruit of the Salamanders Chapter, must have slain one during their trials to be accepted into the Chapter. The first company of the Salamanders chapter takes this as their name and emblem.


----------



## Void dragon (May 25, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Quite a few worlds in the 40k universe have large reptillian critters, and some IG Rough-riders mount giant lizards... So I imagine there COULD be giant FLYING lizards on several worlds.
> 
> And should I even MENTION the Void Dragon? Or the metal "Wyrm" that the primarch Ferus Manus apparently slew? :wink:


I think that void-Dragon is only its name:biggrin:
The void dragon is not a dragon


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Ebondrake is a Chaos Lord, so I would assume he simply decided he wanted to be a dragon, rather then being a dragon to begin with. On another note, with as many worlds as there are, I'm sure at least one has dragonesque creatures. I did some fluff for a contest a while back about a race called the Kytharin who were dragon-related.

-Dirge


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

There are no doubt dragons but they wouldn't have magic unless it was warp related though that could work out great. I just have never been a fan of most mounts whether they are horses or like Carnosaurs. I like like.... jet packs and discs of Tzeentch and stuff but most of the rest are annoying.


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

the only dragon (or closest to a dragon )i know of is the tzeench keeper of secrets. (bear in mind its the model)


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Uhm, it's the Tzeentch Lord of Change, Slaanesh has the keeper of secrets. Actually they used to have rules for eldar exodites that rode dinosaurs as well.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

officer kerky said:


> the only dragon (or closest to a dragon )i know of is the tzeench keeper of secrets. (bear in mind its the model)


Changer of ways is a giant retarded looking pigeon...


----------



## Kevko (Oct 9, 2008)

WarbossCrunk said:


> Uhm, it's the Tzeentch Lord of Change, Slaanesh has the keeper of secrets. Actually they used to have rules for eldar exodites that rode dinosaurs as well.


Yup they had Eldar Exodite Dragon Knights...if you google it you'll find some


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Changer of ways is a giant retarded looking pigeon...


Whereas the giant space cows of Slaanesh are SO much better... :laugh:


----------



## Zamgek (Dec 11, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> Changer of ways is a giant retarded looking pigeon...


That is why i use Galrauch 1st of the Chaos Dragons as a proxy for my Changer of ways looks so much better.


----------



## WarbossCrunk (Aug 31, 2008)

Deneris said:


> Whereas the giant space cows of Slaanesh are SO much better... :laugh:


That's funny... I always did wonder about the whole "space cow" (now it looks more like a sick space goat) look of the Keeper of secrets.... So, do you suppose Slaanesh flatulence is the cause of globabl warming?


----------

